# Anderson Skylight window,,



## Lee Rae (Nov 7, 2015)

I have a 1990 or older anderson roof skylight window.. It is showing leaks where the rubber gasket is.. shows water on the window wood and the frame wood.. Not going down the plaster.. IS there anyway to change the rubber gasket on this window??? Cna someone point me in the right direction. Thank you


----------



## Lee Rae (Nov 7, 2015)

Here is a pic.. What is the best way to take cof this. It shouldnt be the flash se where it is wet.. I feel it is the rubber gasket around. .. How would you fix it.. I've been told this window is to ole to get a gasket. so outside of changing it sealing the window shut and using really good corking around the outside is the way to go. Does anyone know of where or what to get for the rubber gasket around the window part that closes.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Please post a picture of it so the roofers can see the skylight window. Thanks.

If its actually leaking around the rubber gasket and not a condensation or flashing problem, most can be fixed by removing the gasket and window, clean all the old seal off then reseal it. Just a suggestion.

Please wait for the roofers to respond they will know the best sealing compound to use to ensure it doesn't leak.


----------



## Lee Rae (Nov 7, 2015)

I've been told it is too old to get the part to change the gasket..which is why I am here.I put a pic in a reply..thanx


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you contacted Anderson yet?

That damage looks like condensation, hitting raw wood----Have you tested the seal by spraying with a hose? Do you see a leak during a rain storm?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

1st thing would be a water test. The condensation explanation is a definite possibility and especially given the age of the unit.


----------



## Lee Rae (Nov 7, 2015)

Can you explain condensation.if it was condensation wouldn't it go away..if so wouldn't the glass show it.. Doesn't drip down.. When it pours or lots of snow it shows this wetness.. It looks drier then wet.. Water mark doesn't go away,,,


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You need to water test the unit. Snow being accumulated on the glass could being doing a couple of things. It could be making the glass colder and therefore spurning condensation as a result of the lower surface temperature....or....it could be leaking past the glazing bead with the snow melting on the surface.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Since you have no water/rain running down the drywall , it probably doesn't need a gasket .....because it isn't leaking ......it's _rotting ._ I've seen an Anderson S/lite of that vintage that was ready to fall apart with soaked , rotten frame wood . 

I _really_ wouldn't advise fooling with a new gasket . You may end up with a whole _new _set of problems , ie: ripping the thing out & installing a new one (and patching the roof _above it !).

_Hopefully it won't start leaking into the house before your next roofing event . _THEN , _you should replace it with a Velux brand .


----------



## Lee Rae (Nov 7, 2015)

I don't believe in waiting for a problem to become a disaster... Thank you for saying it is gasket.. I will most likely have the roof guy seal the window shut and then seal around the outside part on roof...if it is gasket that will do it if it is the outer part then more problems will show up..thanks for helping...


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Lee Rae, post #5 nailed it. 

I see nothing in the picture that would suggest calling a roofer. Call Anderson or buy a new skylight (if you opt for new then you can call a roofer).


----------



## Lee Rae (Nov 7, 2015)

Kwikfishron. Could you explain how condensation...for 24 years never had this problem..never looked wet so I know it's not coming from shower...how is it condensation..thank you


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If the insulating value of the window is reduced, then colder outside air would cause moisture to condense on the window.

Maybe you've always had the problem but didn't see it because the wood was not showing any damage. But now that the wood is damaged, it's going to show up.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

ddawg16 said:


> If the insulating value of the window is reduced, then colder outside air would cause moisture to condense on the window.
> 
> Maybe you've always had the problem but didn't see it because the wood was not showing any damage. But now that the wood is damaged, it's going to show up.


Bingo.

If the unit was previously insulated with an inert gas and it leaked out, a section of glass that didn't previously sweat could start showing condensation.


----------



## Lee Rae (Nov 7, 2015)

So it could be the glass seeping out condensation. Would caulking all the edges of the glass help with sealer. Plus sealing all outside plus sealing it shut if gasket not found. Then wait and see.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Lee Rae said:


> So it could be the glass seeping out condensation. Would caulking all the edges of the glass help with sealer. Plus sealing all outside plus sealing it shut if gasket not found. Then wait and see.


That may help a little, but you will still get condensation imo. As mentioned in post 13, the insulating value/factor of the window itself is gone and the inert gas has leaked out. As mentioned, this has probably been going on for awhile and you just haven't noticed it.

Now it's a regular two pane glass where the cold air is passing through the window and coming into the house as the warm and moist air from the house is exiting to the outside. There is always going to be some condensation on the window especially on really cold days and nights. 

The only real way to fix it, is to replace the skylight or take it out completely and patch the hole and roof over it, if that's an option. Being there is no major leak it can be addressed the next time you're ready to reroof imo.

A quick fix that may help in the meantime is using a dehumidifier and a oscillating fan to move the air around in that area on really cold days/nights to try and keep the moisture level low. Run the exhaust fan at least 15 minutes after showering. See if that helps. Just a suggestion.

Hope you can find a solution that will work for you.


----------



## Lee Rae (Nov 7, 2015)

Here's a few pics with it opened..today I did see condensation on the window in the corners..when everyone says fix when roof gets done next. I can't I live in condo and I am responsible for windows...and roof was donec8 years ago...


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for the better pics.

Looks like a couple of issues you got going on there. The inert gas has leaked out of the window and the gasket does look deteriorated. Wood around window and frame is getting warped/discolored as well.

I really can't help you out any further with advice as I am just a home owner like you. 

Please wait for the pros to respond. Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I suggest you sand and paint the wood trims----that will slow down the deterioration of the wood--

Use your exhaust fan of that is a bathroom----
Many window companies will replace the glass for you if the seal has popped between the glass----I do not see evidence of that problem,however---

I'm guessing here, but I believe you may have high humidity in that area,that is settling on the cold glass----


----------



## Lee Rae (Nov 7, 2015)

This wood from the frame..this is from condensation too...it's the piece the window goes down on..there are u other skylights in other condos and mine is the only one doing this..frustrating..


----------



## Lee Rae (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry meant to say 7 other units with skylights..no one else complaining..


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

oh'mike said:


> I'm guessing here, but I believe you may have high humidity in that area,that is settling on the cold glass----


THE MONEY QUOTE !

Sorry to contradict , but losing the "gas" is _probably _irrelevant . Even if you lose the air seal (failed IG) _that won't cause condensation . _If the unit is 25 years old it _probably _didn't have argon _anyway !

_I've seen this _over & over _again . Either your skylight is rotting & saturated _OR _elevated interior moisture is collecting on the glass (the coolest ambient exterior surface .


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

High-performance Andersen glass was available with argon fill in the late 80s.

When the argon gets past the spacer, it would create a negative pressure inside the IGU and reduce the insulating value considerably.

Now... Is that what I think happened… No.

I think the unit is probably suffering from a combination of condensation and perhaps some leakage around the glazing bead.


----------



## Lee Rae (Nov 7, 2015)

Where would the glazed bead be located


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Outside. Same place that would be tested via water test.


----------



## Lee Rae (Nov 7, 2015)

Now I know it is Outside.. Is the bead glaze on the window Out side or down by the roof.. Today I talked to a neighbor to see how her skylight window was doing. Comment its been leaking ever since the roofers were up on the roof changing the shingles. I go bawaaaa..The roof wasn't worked on since 8 years ago.. Which back then I did have an issue and they sealed the window part on the roof.. As for the flash area I guess it's called.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

From the photos, the skylight interior hasn't been properly sealed (painted)since it's been installed. The room the skylight is in seems to be one with high humidity. This would cause condensation on the glass. The water will run down upon the wood causing staining.
What room is the skylight in?


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

I would also believe this was caused by condensation...it is near the highest point of the ceiling without the benefit of fiberglass insulation to prevent cool temperature migration.

A 30 year old 'plexi-glass' skylight in my bathroom developed mold issues on the glass surface and area just underneath due to condensation forming over time. Upon replacement found hairline cracks in the skylight, so its double wall insulation properties had been lost.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Borrowed from an image search on contractor talk.

Red line indicates glazing bead in this picture.


----------

